# brak PCM w alsamixer

## pag-r

mam wreszcie dzwiek po 2godzinach prob, ale brak PCM - gdzie to podstawa obslugi dzwieku miedzy urzadzeniami cyfrowymi a analogowymi

```
/proc/asound/cards

 0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB

                      HDA ATI SB at 0xfe024000 irq 16

 1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI

                      HDA ATI HDMI at 0xfdafc000 irq 19

```

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_dummy           3140  0

snd_seq_oss            28288  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6816  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50816  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6756  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            38288  0

snd_mixer_oss          15104  1 snd_pcm_oss

radeon                352384  0

drm                   158032  1 radeon

scsi_wait_scan          1440  0

snd_hda_codec_atihdmi     3968  1

snd_hda_codec_realtek   250116  1

snd_hda_intel          26840  3

snd_hda_codec          57664  3 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               8184  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                72984  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              20512  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    60088  17 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

r8169                  32388  0

soundcore               6832  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9056  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

wycinek z mplayera gdzie puscilem utwor w *.mp3

```
==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 320.0 kbit/22.68% (ratio: 40000->176400)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4626:(snd_config_expand) Expand error (walk): File exists

AO: [alsa] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

```

Hmm a moze nie ma potrzeby uzywania PCM skoro dzwiek juz jest

//edit

jakas lipa z tym dzwiekiem pod kde-4.3 kiedy wylaczylem mplayer i wlaczylem youtube to sie chyba server alsa sypnal, bo wciaz mam powtarzajacy sie sampl jednosekundowy, jak by echo i nie moge go wylaczyc :[, moze przesiasc sie na oss?

----------

## SlashBeast

raczej masz problemy z phonomem czy jak tam sie zwie ten serwer audio kde4.

----------

## pag-r

hmm nawet nie wiedzialem ze cos takiego jest  :Smile: , ktos mi sugerowal kde-arts, ale to chyba nie powinno miec znaczenia czy soft kde czy nie bo konsolowy alsamixer nie wyswietla mi PCM, co juz samo w sobie jest dziwne

----------

## Belliash

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> hmm nawet nie wiedzialem ze cos takiego jest , ktos mi sugerowal kde-arts, ale to chyba nie powinno miec znaczenia czy soft kde czy nie bo konsolowy alsamixer nie wyswietla mi PCM, co juz samo w sobie jest dziwne

 

ale to nei kde3 tylko 4... tutaj nie ma arts... zastepuje go phonon  :Wink: 

pomyslalbym nad sterownikiem... czy jakiejs opcji nie ma... kolega na acarze mial kiedys tak ze dopiero jak sie przekazalo parametr do modulu alsy to mial dzwiek... ale jaki?  :Neutral: 

----------

## unK

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> hmm nawet nie wiedzialem ze cos takiego jest , ktos mi sugerowal kde-arts, ale to chyba nie powinno miec znaczenia czy soft kde czy nie bo konsolowy alsamixer nie wyswietla mi PCM, co juz samo w sobie jest dziwne

 

niektóre karty nie mają kontrolki o nazwie PCM, np. Sound Blaster Live! 24bit.

----------

## pag-r

```
snd_pcm                72984  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec 
```

 lsmod wyswietla ze sie laduje i jesli dobrze rozumiem jest uzywany przez 3 inne moduly, ale jaki parametr i gdzie przekazac to warto bylo by sie dowiedziec, pewnie bede musial pogooglowac

----------

## Belliash

 *unK wrote:*   

>  *pag-r wrote:*   hmm nawet nie wiedzialem ze cos takiego jest , ktos mi sugerowal kde-arts, ale to chyba nie powinno miec znaczenia czy soft kde czy nie bo konsolowy alsamixer nie wyswietla mi PCM, co juz samo w sobie jest dziwne 
> 
> niektóre karty nie mają kontrolki o nazwie PCM, np. Sound Blaster Live! 24bit.

 

a jaka maja? wiesz.. dziwnie sie sklada ze mam taka karte... korzystam nawet z ld10k1...

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> snd_pcm                72984  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec 
> ```
> ...

 

w /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf?

----------

## unK

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *unK wrote:*    *pag-r wrote:*   hmm nawet nie wiedzialem ze cos takiego jest , ktos mi sugerowal kde-arts, ale to chyba nie powinno miec znaczenia czy soft kde czy nie bo konsolowy alsamixer nie wyswietla mi PCM, co juz samo w sobie jest dziwne 
> 
> niektóre karty nie mają kontrolki o nazwie PCM, np. Sound Blaster Live! 24bit. 
> 
> a jaka maja? wiesz.. dziwnie sie sklada ze mam taka karte... korzystam nawet z ld10k1...

 

Analog Front.

ld10k1 nie działa na tej karcie, masz pewnie SB Live! 5.1, a to nie to samo (24bit nie korzysta ze sterownika emu10k1 tylko z ca0106)

----------

## pag-r

cos napewno jest nie tak z tym PCM bo dzwiek jest bardzo cicho, mimo ustawienia master na 90-100%  :Neutral: 

----------

## dziadu

Ja wiem, że to głupie co teraz napisze, ale różne rzeczy widziałem. Kmix ma możliwość ukrywania kanałów. Może np pcm albo inny jest ukryty i wyciszony? Próbowałeś sterować bezpośrednio przez alsamixer?

----------

## Belliash

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Ja wiem, że to głupie co teraz napisze, ale różne rzeczy widziałem. Kmix ma możliwość ukrywania kanałów. Może np pcm albo inny jest ukryty i wyciszony? Próbowałeś sterować bezpośrednio przez alsamixer?

 

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> hmm nawet nie wiedzialem ze cos takiego jest , ktos mi sugerowal kde-arts, ale to chyba nie powinno miec znaczenia czy soft kde czy nie bo konsolowy alsamixer nie wyswietla mi PCM, co juz samo w sobie jest dziwne

 

----------

## pag-r

hehe  :Smile:  a widziales tytul topicu  :Wink: ? wlasnie w alsamixer nie ma pcm, a co do kmix to jestem swiezo upieczonym (2dzien) uzytkownikiem kde, bo od zawsze uzywalem fluxboxa ze zbindowanym skrótem do alsamixera:), wiec dopiero rozpoznaje graficzne cuda  :Smile: , 

```

  Master      Headphone        Front        Front Mic    Front Mic Boos    Surround        Center          LFE            Side           Line           Mic         Mic Boost        S/PDIF     S/PDIF Default      Beep      
```

to mi wyswietla alsamixer i nie ma pcm

ehh Belliash mnie uprzedzil w odpowiedzi

----------

## Belliash

Glupota^2: Daj wszystko na maxa co sie da ;P

----------

## pag-r

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Glupota^2: Daj wszystko na maxa co sie da ;P

 

ale to bez sensu na lapku ustawie pcm/master na polowe i jest glosno a na stacjonarnym nie moge tego zrobic :/ lypa i tyle. no nic pozostanie mi tylko to bo nic innego nie zrobie niestety :/

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

tak może tylko dodam, że aby podejrzeć z jakimi parametrami możesz załadować moduł musisz odpalić 

```
 modinfo nazwa_modułu
```

Ja przy Xonarze Asusa Essence STX również nie mam PCM, tylko Master .... i jakoś nie udało mi się uruchomić tego "suwaka" stąd z uwagą będę się przyglądał Twym poczynaniom - może Ci się to uda  :Smile: 

----------

